# radiator hose heaters



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

DADAKAATM said:


> I have a 2003 Mitsubishi Galant with the 4 cylinder engine. I am trying to find out if I can use a radiator hose engine heater on this car. One place tells me I can, another says no. Does anyone have experience with this that can confirm one way or another?


I first wondered why would you want this. Then I did a search and found this link
http://www.lemonlawclaims.com/mitsubishi_galant_defroster_and electrical.htm

Is this part of your problem?


----------



## Kavey (Apr 7, 2009)

If so my moms car had this same issue a couple of years ago. I just put the heater control motor in the right spot and disconnected it. A/C and heat work great since. Hers is an 01 or 02 galant.. my mom gave it to my grandma and she has had it for over a year and I havent heard any complaints so Im sure it still is working good.


----------

